# ZTA - Zeta Petroleum



## System (22 May 2012)

Founded in 2005, Zeta Petroleum is focussed on the exploration and development of oil and gas projects in Romania and Eastern Europe. The Company has drill ready assets: the Bobocu Gas Field (100% interest) with existing Pmean contingent gas resource of 44.36Bcf and Pmean prospective resources of 14.09Bcf and the Jimbolia Oil Field (100% beneficial interest) Pmean prospective oil resources of 1.72MMbbls. Zeta also has a 12.5% fully carried interest in the Padureni Gas Field.

In addition, the Company holds a 100% interest in three prospecting permits covering an area of over 6,000km² in known hydrocarbon prone areas in Romania, and has an aggressive growth strategy to expand into neighbouring Eastern Europe countries.

http://www.zetapetroleum.com


----------



## Joules MM1 (6 June 2012)

System said:


> Founded in 2005, Zeta Petroleum is focussed on the exploration and development of oil and gas projects in Romania and Eastern Europe. The Company has drill ready assets: the Bobocu Gas Field (100% interest) with existing Pmean contingent gas resource of 44.36Bcf and Pmean prospective resources of 14.09Bcf and the Jimbolia Oil Field (100% beneficial interest) Pmean prospective oil resources of 1.72MMbbls. Zeta also has a 12.5% fully carried interest in the Padureni Gas Field.
> 
> In addition, the Company holds a 100% interest in three prospecting permits covering an area of over 6,000km² in known hydrocarbon prone areas in Romania, and has an aggressive growth strategy to expand into neighbouring Eastern Europe countries.
> 
> http://www.zetapetroleum.com




started well, holding steady considering current impact on rest of market, low stock issue.....


----------



## springhill (2 August 2012)

*Completion of Acquisition – Regal Petroleum Romania*


Zeta Petroleum  is pleased to announce that it has completed the acquisition of 100% of the issued capital of Regal Petroleum Romania SRL, a wholly owned subsidiary of AIM listed Regal Petroleum plc.
The sole asset of Regal Romania is a 50% working interest in the Suceava concession in Romania. The Suceava concession includes the Climauti gas field which is currently producing 17,000m3/day from Sarmatian reservoirs at around 460 metres depth, with the production being sold to Wintershall, the largest crude oil and natural gas producer in Germany. This modest existing production is expected to generate approximately $25,000 per month net revenue to Zeta and should yield approximately 2Bcf gross of recoverable gas reserves.
In addition to the existing production, the Suceava concession also provides significant shallow conventional gas potential.


----------



## springhill (22 August 2012)

*Bobocu 310 Well Encounters Gas in Multiple Sands*

Zeta Petroleum announce that the Bobocu 310 well has been successfully drilled to target depth at 2,704 metres and has encountered gas in multiple sands.
Bobocu 310 Well Site
The Bobocu 310 well spud on 23 July 2012 and was drilled to target depth on 15 August 2012.
Wireline logs were then run in the hole to identify and test reservoir properties including porosity.
During the wireline logging operation indications of gas were seen at multiple levels and the well will now be cased in preparation for drill stem testing. It is expected that this will take 10 days to complete this operation.

One of my favourite spec oilers ATM, was up as much as 20% today.


----------



## springhill (27 August 2012)

*Padureni Concession – Notice of Withdrawal*

Zeta Petroleum has received a notice of withdrawal from Expert Petroleum SRL (“Expert”) in relation to Expert’s 87.5% operated interest in the Padureni Concession.
In accordance with the terms of a sale and purchase agreement dated 22 April 2009, Expert was committed to fulfilling and funding 100% of the work programme commitment on the Padureni Concession in return for Zeta assigning an 87.5% interest to Expert. In accordance with the notice of withdrawal Expert has now fulfilled this commitment and has decided not to proceed with future investment into the concession.
Zeta has performed a detailed review of the technical work performed by Expert and has decided to relinquish its interest in the concession as it is considered to be non-core.


----------



## springhill (1 September 2012)

*Jimbolia Farmout to NIS Gazprom Neft*

Zeta Petroleum announce that it has entered into an agreement with NIS Gazprom Neft (“NIS”) to farmout a 51% interest in the Jimbolia concession in return for NIS funding 100% of the cost of the next exploration well to be drilled on the Jimbolia concession and the payment of contingent cash amounts to Zeta (“Farmout Agreement”).
Under the terms of the Farmout Agreement, NIS shall be appointed Operator on the concession.

The Farmout Agreement is subject to a number of conditions precedent that must be satisfied or waived no later than 30 September 2012.
NIS is a company based in Serbia which is majority owned by Gazprom, the largest producer of natural gas in the world and the largest company in Russia.

Contemporaneously with entering into the Farmout Agreement with NIS, Zeta has entered into an agreement with Armax Gaz S.A. (“Armax”), a previous joint venture partner on the Jimbolia concession, to settle an ongoing dispute (“Settlement Agreement”). Under the terms of the Settlement Agreement Zeta shall issue Armax with 2,600,000 new ordinary shares in Zeta in return for Armax withdrawing its claim for damages against the Company. In addition, Armax shall retain a 10% working interest in the Jimbolia concession.
After the completion of the Farmout Agreement and the Settlement Agreement the participating interests held in the Jimbolia concession shall be as follows:
NIS 51%
Zeta 39%
Armax 10%

It is anticipated that an exploration well on the Jimbolia concession will spud later this year which, subject to satisfaction of the conditions precedent to the Farmout Agreement, will now be funded 100% by NIS.

Zeta Petroleum’s Managing Director Mr Stephen West commented "We are extremely pleased with bringing in a partner of NIS/Gazprom’s calibre on the Jimbolia concession. We are now well placed to drill the Jimbolia exploration well later this year, which is estimated to cost EUR 4 million, and bring this oil field into production."


----------



## springhill (6 September 2012)

*Bobocu 310 Well Testing Commenced*

London: Romanian focused oil and gas explorer and developer; Zeta Petroleum plc (the “Company”) announces that the Bobocu 310 well has been cased and drill stem testing has commenced.
Commencement of the drill stem testing started later than expected due to unforseen equipment delays. It is now expected that the testing operation will be completed within the next 6 days.
A further announcement will be made by the Company once the Bobocu 310 testing operation has completed.


----------



## springhill (11 September 2012)

springhill said:


> *Bobocu 310 Well Testing Commenced*
> 
> London: Romanian focused oil and gas explorer and developer; Zeta Petroleum plc (the “Company”) announces that the Bobocu 310 well has been cased and drill stem testing has commenced.
> Commencement of the drill stem testing started later than expected due to unforseen equipment delays. It is now expected that the testing operation will be completed within the next 6 days.
> A further announcement will be made by the Company once the Bobocu 310 testing operation has completed.




Testing of Bobocu 310 is due to be completed by end of today.

On a side note BPT also entered the Romanian oil & gas industry yesterday.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120910/pdf/428mc8rqrp20g9.pdf
BEACH ENTERS ROMANIAN JOINT VENTURE WITH MELROSE RESOURCES AND PETROMAR
Beach advises it will farm-in for a 30% stake, in Joint Venture with Melrose Resources and Petromar Resources SA, in an offshore Romanian oil and gas exploration block. The total commitment by Beach over the first three years of the Joint Venture is estimated at US$24.8 million, which will include 1,000 km² of 3D seismic currently being acquired


----------



## springhill (11 September 2012)

*Request for Trading Halt*
Pursuant to ASX Listing Rule 17.1 Zeta Petroleum PLC requests an immediate trading halt over the Company’s securities pending the release of an announcement to market.
The trading halt is requested until the commencement of trading on Thursday 13 September 2012 or upon the release by the Company of an announcement regarding the results from the testing of the Bobocu 310 Well.

290,000 shares were dropped on the market today, did someone pre-empt the halt with some knowledge?


----------



## Crows (11 September 2012)

I was one of the buyers of those shares. I think there were about 8 buyers. Had no idea they'd make a halt though. Lets hope it's a good announcement, rather than a poor one.


----------



## springhill (14 September 2012)

Crows said:


> I was one of the buyers of those shares. I think there were about 8 buyers. Had no idea they'd make a halt though. Lets hope it's a good announcement, rather than a poor one.




*Bobocu Well Update*
Zeta Petroleum announces that it has suspended the Bobocu 310 well, the first of six targets aimed at exploiting the 100% owned historically producing Bobocu Gas Field.

Initial testing of the well did not yield commercial gas, despite encountering multiple gas shows whilst drilling and the wireline logs indicating gas bearing reservoirs. The well data is now being evaluated, results of which will be incorporated into the field’s geological model in order to plan the next well on the prospect, aimed at unlocking the value of the Bobocu Gas Field, which has a current contingent gas resource of 44.36Bcf and Pmean prospective resources of 14.09Bcf.

Three separate tests were run in the well at depths of 2,530 metres - 2,534 metres, 2,518 metres - 2,522 metres and 2,168 metres - 2,172 metres. The Company took the decision to carry out the testing as the Bobocu 310 well logs had confirmed the presence of good quality reservoir consistent with the Company’s geological model of the field. However, following preliminary analysis, the Company believes that the well has been drilled into a depleted area. Accordingly, the new well data will now be used to adjust the geological model in order to identify non-depleted areas for future drilling. The Company maintains that the Bobocu Gas Field remains prospective and can be brought back into production.

The well came in below budget and by drilling it, the Company has fulfilled its current work programme commitment on the Bobocu concession. The Company maintains a cash position of approximately A$4.0 million as well as income from its producing Romanian asset and accordingly, is fully funded for the next stage of its exploration programme. This includes a well targeting oil on the Jimbolia concession, where Zeta has a 39% interest and is fully carried by farmin partner NIS Gazprom Neft (‘NIS’), a subsidiary of Gazprom, the world’s largest gas producer. Additionally, a well on the Suceava concession, targeting shallow gas, where Zeta has a 50% interest is also planned for Q42012 as well as additional evaluation work on the Bobocu Gas Field.

Zeta’s Managing Director Mr Stephen West commented, "Although disappointed, we will use the data to update the Bobocu field’s geological model and target our next well on this previously producing gas field. We have five further targets on the project area which with a current contingent gas resource of 44.36Bcf remains highly prospective. Our campaign to unlock the value of our portfolio remains on track. There remains significant potential in our multi target portfolio, and with revenue, a world class farm in partner at Jimbolia and cash at bank we are confident that we can generate value going forward.”

The Company intends to issue a further update in the near future regarding its prospects and update the market fully on its activities.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Not the announcement you would have been hoping for!

ZTA still has irons in the fire, and $4m in the kitty, so still plenty of upside potential here.
Cash position may become a little thin after another quarters work, which may make it a less attractive low cap proposition.
Also, there are 80m shares still in escrow, so best be wary of when they hit the market.


----------



## springhill (18 September 2012)

Dear holders,
Here is a nice present for not dumping after our previous announcement.
Yours Sincerely,
Zeta Petroleum

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120918/pdf/428ssmjr9f6g1w.pdf


----------



## springhill (2 January 2013)

Have been watching ZTA since a SP of around 10c, I decided with the current SP (5.5c) and the announcement today relating to drilling commencing at Jimbolia-100 well on the NIS Gazprom Neft operated Jimbolia Concession, that a small position could reap decent rewards. Definitely risky but with a quoted MC of around $7m it could be worth it.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130102/pdf/42c7jft2vqnnv2.pdf

Under the terms of a farm-out agreement dated 31 August 2012, NIS Petrol SRL will earn a 51% working interest in the Jimbolia concession by fully funding the cost of the Jimbolia-100 well.

Jimbolia-100 will be drilled to a target depth of 2,590 metres which is expected to be reached in 35 days. A further 15 days will be required to complete logging and testing operations. If successful, Jimbolia-100 will be completed as a production well.

An Article on ZTA from Dec 20.
http://www.miningmaven.com/mining-blog/zeta-petroleum-mulls-aim-dual-listing-in-2013/

and from Proactiveinvestors
http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...-spuds-jimbolia-oil-appraisal-well-37778.html


----------



## springhill (5 January 2013)

Latest article on ZTA, nothing much new but link provided below.
http://www.energy-pedia.com/news/romania/new-152944


----------



## springhill (24 January 2013)

Zeta Petroleum
Targeting Increase in Gas Production on Suceava Concession, Romania

Zeta Petroleum plc, the ASX listed Romanian focused oil and gas exploration and production company, is pleased to announce a positive update on its 50% owned Suceava gas concession in Romania, covering an area of 2,403 sq km upon which the producing Climauti gas field is located. Raffles Energy S.R.L. (‘Raffles’) is the operator and holds the remaining 50% interest in the licence.
Overview
● Feasibility study to commence on bringing two existing gas discovery wells into production in 2013 - potential to significantly increase Zeta’s current net production
● The two existing discovery wells flowed commercial rates of gas in testing:
o SE-1, drilled in 2005 - tested at a stable rate of 25,500 cubic metres per day (‘m3/day’)
o Dornesti Sud-1, drilled in 2007 - tested at 24,000m3/day
● Low cost options being considered include building a conventional pipeline from the wells to existing infrastructure and utilising gas-to-power technology
● Potential for rapid payback:
o targeting additional net revenues of US$75,000 per month to Zeta from the two wells
o cost of work estimated at â‚¬2 million gross (â‚¬1 million net to Zeta) for a conventional pipeline and facilities, or substantially lower utilising gas-to-power technology
● Existing production at Climauti gas field remains stable at 15,500m3/day generating net revenues to Zeta of US$25,000 per month


----------



## springhill (14 February 2013)

*Drilling update on Jimbolia-100 well on the NIS Gazprom Neft operated Jimbolia Concession, Romania*

The Operator, NIS Petrol SRL, has advised that Jimbolia-100, which commenced drilling on 31 December 2012, has now been drilled to its second casing point depth of 2,404 metres. Casing has been run and cemented to a depth of 2,391 metres. Subject to confirmation of a successful cementing job, the Well will be logged before drilling through the targeted oil reservoir and ahead to the target depth of 2,590 metres. It is expected that the target depth will be reached within the next 5 days, with a further 15 days required to complete logging and testing operations. If successful, Jimbolia-100 will be completed as a production well.

A further update will be provided once the well has reached its target depth.


----------



## springhill (7 March 2013)

Jimbolia-100 well in Romania to be Tested

Zeta Petroleum plc, the ASX listed Romanian focused oil and gas exploration and production company, is pleased to announce that logs acquired from the Jimbolia-100 appraisal well (‘Jimbolia-100’ or ‘the Well’) on the Jimbolia oil concession in Romania indicate the presence of hydrocarbons in multiple sands, which are consistent with the two previous discovery wells drilled on the concession: Jimbolia-1 which oil tested at 120 bbls/day and Jimbolia-6 which tested oil at 36 bbls/day. Accordingly, a decision has been made to flow test the Well, the cost of which will be funded 100% by the Operator, NIS Petrol SRL (a wholly owned subsidiary of NIS Gazprom Neft).
Jimbolia-100 reached its target depth of 2,590 metres on 21 February 2013. The Well was then logged with wireline tools and a 7 inch liner run and cemented into the bottom section of the hole. The Operator has advised that the current drilling rig will now be removed and replaced with a lighter workover rig for the testing phase. Although this will cause a delay to the start of testing whilst the rigs are changed over, it will allow a complete and extensive testing programme to be carried out. Further information regarding the changeover rig and the flow testing of the Well will be provided to the market as and when the Company is updated by the Operator.
The Jimbolia-100 well (39% Zeta; 51% NIS Petrol SRL; 10% Armax Gaz SA) is targeting the Jimbolia Veche oil discovery which has two hydrocarbon bearing intervals and a current Pmean contingent resource of 1.72MMbbls.


----------



## springhill (5 April 2013)

*Flow Testing Due to Commence at Jimbolia-100 Well in Romania Following Arrival of Work Over Rig*

Zeta Petroleum announce that flow testing of the Jimbolia-100appraisal well (‘Jimbolia-100’ or ‘the Well’) on the Jimbolia oil concession in Romania is due to commence shortly following the arrival of a work over rig on site. 
As announced on 7 March 2013, drilling logs acquired from the Well indicate the presence of hydrocarbons in multiple sands, which are consistent with the two previous discovery wells drilled on the concession: Jimbolia-1 which oil tested at 120bopd and Jimbolia-6 which tested oil at 36bopd. 
The cost of drilling and testing the Well is being funded 100% by the Operator, NIS Petrol SRL (a wholly owned subsidiary of NIS Gazprom Neft). Further information regarding the flow testing of the Well will be provided to the market as and when the Company is updated by the Operator.
The Jimbolia-100 well (39% Zeta; 51% NIS Petrol SRL; 10% Armax Gaz SA) is targeting the Jimbolia Veche oil discovery which has two hydrocarbon bearing intervals and a current Pmean contingent resource of 1.72MMbbls. Jimbolia-100 reached its target depth of 2,590 metres on 21 February 2013. The Well was then logged with wireline tools and a 7 inch liner run and cemented into the bottom section of the hole


----------



## springhill (22 April 2013)

ASX announcement out today.
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/companyInfo.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=ZTA

Zeta Petroleum (ASX: ZTA) has signed an agreement with Chevron to share well data on the Suceava gas concession and the adjacent Barlad concession in Romania.
The 2,403 square kilometres Suceava gas concession is jointly owned by Zeta and Raffles Energy, while the 6,284 square kilometre Barlad concession is operated by Chevron.
Raffles operates the Suceava concession, that has the producing Climauti gas field that is currently producing approximately 15,500 cubic metres per day from Sarmatian sands from a depth of around 460 metres.

The agreement allows all the parties access to certain data on each concession including historic well and seismic data.

Zeta will be evaluating existing data for the Barlad concession to potentially identify conventional hydrocarbon targets in the area. 
The Barlad concession is next to the Roman-Secuieni gas field operated by Romgaz, one of the largest commercial gas fields in the country.

Zeta Petroleum Managing Director Stephen West said, “The data sharing agreement with Chevron adds potential for additional prospectivity to the proven conventional play at Suceava, from which the Climauti gas field produces. 
"We already believe there is the potential for up to 80Bcf (unrisked) of shallow conventional gas based on five leads and prospects at Suceava and look forward to receiving the findings of Chevron."

A feasibility study, is being undertaken to evaluate how to bring these two wells into production in 2013, and significantly boost current production from the concession.


----------



## springhill (30 April 2013)

ZTA will be looking to acquire more prospective land in Romania at the next round of licencing later this year.

Summary of the activities this quarter.

Suceava (50% Zeta, 50% Raffles Energy - operator)
● Existing production at Climauti gas field remains stable at approximately 15,500 cubic metres per day (m3/day) generating net revenues to Zeta of US$25,000 per month
● Feasibility study commenced on bringing two existing gas discovery wells into production in 2013 to potentially significantly increase Zeta’s net production
● Additional prospectivity targeted via data sharing agreement signed with Chevron Romania Exploration and Production SRL, a subsidiary of Chevron Corporation (NYSE: CVX)

Jimbolia (39% Zeta, 51% NIS Gazprom Neft - Operator, 10% Armax)
● Jimbolia-100 well operated by NIS Gazprom Neft drilled to target depth of 2,590 metres on 21 February 2013
● Drilling logs acquired from the well indicate the presence of hydrocarbons in multiple sands, which are consistent with the two previous discovery wells drilled on the concession: Jimbolia-1 which oil tested at 120 barrels of oil per day (bopd) and Jimbolia-6 which tested oil at 36bopd
● The Operator has replaced the drilling rig with a lighter workover rig for the testing operation
● Well targeting the Jimbolia Veche discovery with two hydrocarbon bearing intervals and a current Pmean contingent oil resource of 1.72MMbbls 

Bobocu (100% owned and operated by Zeta)
● Discussions with potential farm-in partners to drill a sidetrack of the Bobocu 310 well 

Other activities
● Evaluation report and letter of intent submitted to the National Agency for Minerals and Resources (Romania) to participate in the next licencing round, expected to open later this year
● Assessing other onshore oil and gas opportunities within Romania and Eastern Europe that may complement and enhance Zeta’s current portfolio


----------



## springhill (27 May 2013)

Operator Confirms Live Well at Jimbolia-100, Romania

Zeta Petroleum announce that the Jimbolia-100 well, (‘Jimbolia- 100’ or ‘the Well’), an appraisal well on the Jimbolia oil concession in Romania has been declared a live well by the Operator, NIS Petrol SRL, (a wholly owned subsidiary of NIS Gazprom Neft), following preliminary testing operations conducted at depths between 2,559 and 2,565 metres, the first of four targeted intervals.

The well is currently shut in during which time the Operator has observed combustible gas in the wellhead annular. The Company has been informed by the Operator that testing of the four interval targets will likely commence in July 2013, once the replacement workover rig has been sourced, contracted and mobilised.


----------



## springhill (11 June 2013)

*Successful Gas Production Test at Suceava*

Overview
● Dornesti Sud-1 well tested at 26,000m3/day and has now been suspended ready for production
● Successful production test at the Dornesti Sud-1 well is part of an on-going feasibility study to bring two gas discovery wells on the Suceava concession into production
● Potential for rapid payback from the Dornesti Sud-1 well with low cost  development options being considered
● A second suspended discovery well, the SE-1, that flowed gas at commercial rates in testing, will also be examined
● Existing production at Climauti gas field remains stable at 14,600m3/day generating net revenues to Zeta of US$25,000 per month


----------



## springhill (22 July 2013)

*Acquisition of 100% Interest in Proven Oil Concession, Romania*

Zeta Petroleum plc, the ASX listed Romanian focused oil and gas exploration and production company, is pleased to announce that it has secured a 100% interest in the previously producing Grivita Nord oil concession (‘Grivita’) in Eastern Romania following the signing of a sale and purchase agreement to acquire 100% of the issued capital of Celtique Energie SRL (‘Celtique Romania’), a wholly owned subsidiary of Celtique Energie Petroleum Limited (‘Celtique’). 

Highlights
● Grivita has previously produced 763,457 barrels of oil from two separate structures on the concession - the Northern and the Southern structures
● Additional development upside – new mapping indicates majority of the reserves in the Southern structure are still to be recovered
● P50 reserves (unaudited) for Southern structure estimated at 448,000 barrels of oil with an unrisked NPV10 of US$25.55 million
● Forward plan to bring the field back into production by drilling a development well into a crestal location on the Southern structure 
● Cost of acquisition back ended - based on future commercial success with only a minimal upfront payment required
● Acquisition is in line with the Company’s strategy to build a leading oil and gas company focused on Eastern Europe with a multi-stage portfolio of assets


----------



## springhill (22 April 2014)

*Term Sheets Signed to Acquire Producing Russian Oil Assets and US$2 million Convertible Loan *

Zeta Petroleum plc, the ASX listed oil and gas exploration and production company, is pleased to announce it has signed a non-binding term sheet to acquire Stikito Ltd (‘Stikito’) a private company which has a 100% owned interest in four production and exploration licences (the “VES Project”), located in the prolific Volga Urals basin, Orenburg Oblast region of the Russian Federation. The licences are currently producing circa 220 barrels of oil per day (“BOPD”) and a 2012 independent reserves report (“IRR”) issued to a former owner indicates 2P reserves of 12.8 million barrels of oil equivalent. This proposed acquisition is in line with the Company’s strategy to build a leading exploration and production company, with Russia being a natural step-out from the current Eastern Europe focus area. 

The 280km² VES Project is located close to the supergiant Orenburg field, and the world class Karachaganak field. The VES Project consists of four previously producing or currently producing licences: Nikiforovskoye; Voinskoye; Veselovskoye; Besedinskoye. The VES Project offers significant development potential including low cost workovers of existing wellbores and high impact drilling to new horizons. 

In order to fund the initial upfront acquisition cost, Zeta has signed a heads of terms with an existing shareholder, subject to the VES Project acquisition completing, to provide a US$2 million convertible loan, with 50% of the loan convertible at 1 cent  per share and 50% of the loan convertible at the lower of 3 cents and the average 30 day share price prior to conversion. In addition, the lender will be granted 10 million share options with an exercise price of 5 cents for a period of 3 years. 

Successful due diligence is to be completed before a binding legal agreement between Zeta and the shareholders of Stikito is executed. Upon completion total consideration will become payable as follows: 
● a cash payment of US$2,000,000 within 15 days of signing a binding legal agreement; 
● the allotment of 155 million ordinary shares in Zeta at an issue price of 5 cents per share; and 
● subject to Stikito’s assets maintaining average oil production levels in excess of 220 BOPD for 90 days, Zeta shall pay an additional cash consideration of US$1,000,000. 

This equates to a purchase price of approximately US$0.38 per barrel of 2P reserves based on Zeta’s current share price, which the Company believes is a very attractive multiple. 

The term sheet to acquire the VES Project and the convertible loan term sheet are both non-binding and there can be no certainty that the transactions contemplated by them will complete in a particular time frame or at all.


----------



## springhill (26 September 2014)

ZTA has barely traded in the past week or so, but made a jump from 0.5c to 1.5c today.

No news declared yet.

Buy volume jumped today from around 2.5m to around 11m but these figures are deceptive as there is very little buying pressure >1c.

Selling pressure virtually non-existant at the moment, but that could change to millions within the next cent or so if buying continues.

Very small volumes, just over 500,000 shares today.

There may be news imminent.....


----------



## Miner (6 May 2015)

springhill said:


> ZTA has barely traded in the past week or so, but made a jump from 0.5c to 1.5c today.
> 
> No news declared yet.
> 
> ...



where are you Spring Hill ?
Does not seem to have seen a post from you since this one.


----------

